# SAMSUNG WS32Z419D CRTHDTV fault.



## axzed (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a problem in that the screen is dark and I cannot see the menu screen. Once it was lighter and I accessed diagnostic mode and edited certain parameters and had it working perfectly! However, I switched off and all the settings were lost and now darker than ever.
Was there a save option I missed?
Any ideas how I can navigate with a dark raster?
Chrs.


----------

